# MOST EUROPEAN SOUTH AMERICAN COUNTRY



## Satsi (May 17, 2006)

Which South American country has the most European influence? Be it in architecture, atmosphere, expatriates, or what have you.


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

I've never been to South America but everyone says it is Argentina with its predominantly white population (much "whiter" than some European countries) and BA being called the Paris of South America. Uruguay doesn't seem much different in the first aspect though.


----------



## sequoia (Mar 12, 2007)

argentina, correct me if I'm wrong I think it's like German


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Yeah, i would say Argentina!


----------



## montesky (Mar 21, 2006)

same here...argentina!


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

^^I agree :yes:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Argentina!!


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

Is Chile mostly european?


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

Most European - let say Argentina
Most USA like - let say Chile


----------



## Bates (Apr 29, 2007)

Official stats:
White european descent
Argentina 97% (3% amerindian)
Uruguay 94% (6% amerindian)
Chile 90% (10% amerindian)


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

Bates said:


> Official stats:
> White european descent
> Argentina 97% (3% amerindian)
> Uruguay 94% (6% amerindian)
> Chile 90% (10% amerindian)


are you sure? 
"The major ethnic groups in Chile are Mestizo (mixed native American and European ancestry), which comprise 66 percent of the population; Europeans, which compromise 25 percent of the population and native American who make up 7 percent."

http://www.nationbynation.com/Chile/Population.html

So Argentina is the most european:cheers:


----------



## BIPV (Oct 12, 2006)

Bates said:


> Official stats:
> White european descent
> Argentina 97% (3% amerindian)
> Uruguay 94% (6% amerindian)
> Chile 90% (10% amerindian)


Incorrect, the 6% in Uruguay are of either full or partial African descent. Those figures for 97% of Argentinians being of European descent are hard to believe if you have ever been to the North-West of the country. Also, the vast majority of Chileans are of mixed euro-amerindian descent.

Knowing these countries I would have to say it is Uruguay.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

i think mexico is the most north american...


----------



## Chabelo_el_Blanco (Apr 6, 2006)

Demographics

Chile is a relatively homogenous country and most of its population is of predominantly mestizo or of European origin.Mestizos in Chile have varying degrees of European and native Amerindian admixture, the product of the racial mixture between colonial Spanish immigrants and the native Amerindian tribes. Native Americans make up 7% of the population.

About 85% of the country's population lives in urban areas, with 40% living in Greater Santiago. Chile's population growth is among the lowest in Latin America, at around 0.97%, it comes third only to Uruguay and Cuba.

From Wikipedia


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

sequoia said:


> argentina, correct me if I'm wrong I think it's like German


I'm from Argentina.

No, it's not like Germany.

There are many cities that are like that contry. Like Villa General Belgrano.

But Argentina is more influenced by italian and spanish people.

It's a "mix" from Europe countries.


----------



## barcelona2007 (Mar 24, 2007)

mariano90_arg said:


> I'm from Argentina.
> 
> No, it's not like Germany.
> 
> ...



Exactly, and the only countries like Argentina in South or Central America is Uruguay and part of Southern Brazil ... 

Who the h... said Uruguay was 94% white and 6% amerindian? URUGUAY IS THE ONLY COUNTRY IN THE AMERICAS WITHOUT AMERINDIAN POPULATION!. 

Uruguay it's 94% european and 6% african and Asian


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

En serio, no entiendo los complejos de inferioridad que tienen algunos, "mira que guay, mi pais tiene el mayor numero de blancos en latinoamerica"

:bash:

This is a pointless thread.


----------



## barcelona2007 (Mar 24, 2007)

Demographics: 

*Argentina*

Unlike many other Latin American nations (the other notable exceptions being Uruguay), the population of Argentina is heavily made up of inhabitants of European background - 97% [19], the largest being Italians and Spaniards. There are also significant German, Polish, French, British and Slavic populations.

After the regimented Spanish colonists, waves of European settlers came to Argentina from the late nineteenth to mid-twentieth centuries. Major contributors include Italy (initially from Piedmont, Veneto and Lombardy, later from Campania and Calabria),[32], Spain (foremost among them ethnic Galicians and Basques), and France (mostly to Buenos Aires and Mendoza). Smaller but significant numbers of immigrants came from Germany and Switzerland (in the so-called Lakes Region of Patagonia; and in Córdoba), Scandinavia (Denmark, Norway and Sweden), Greece, the United Kingdom and Ireland (to Buenos Aires, Santa Fé, and Patagonia; see also English settlement in Argentina), and Portugal. Eastern Europeans were also numerous, from Poland, Russia, Ukraine, Romania[33] and Lithuania, as well as Balkan countries (Croatia and Montenegro, particularly in Chaco). There is a large Armenian community, and the Patagonian Chubut Valley has a significant Welsh-descended population. Smaller waves of settlers from Australia, South Africa and the United States are recorded in Argentine immigration records.

The majority of Argentina's Jewish community derives from immigrants of north and eastern European origin (Ashkenazi Jews), and about 15–20% from Sephardic groups from Spain. Argentina is home to the fifth largest Ashkenazi Jewish community in the world. According to the National Census, Jews make up about 2 percent of Argentina's population [20] (see also History of the Jews in Argentina).

*Minorities* 
In recent decades, especially during the 1990s, there has been an influx of immigrants from neighboring countries, principally Paraguay, Bolivia, and Peru. 

Small but growing numbers of people from East Asia have also settled Argentina, mainly in Buenos Aires.

Argentina has a large Arabic community, made up mostly of immigrants from Syria and Lebanon. 

The officially recognized indigenous population in the country, according to the "Complementary Survey of Indigenous Peoples" based on 2001 Census data, stands at approximately 402,921 people (about 1 percent of the total population)


*Illegal immigrants*
Illegal immigration has been a relatively important population factor in recent Argentine demographics. Most illegal immigrants come from Bolivia and Paraguay, countries which border Argentina to the north. Smaller numbers arrive from Peru, Ecuador, Romania,Ukraine[36], and the People's Republic of China. The Argentine government estimates 750,000 are undocumented and has launched a program called Patria Grande





*Uruguay*

Uruguay is primarily populated by people of European origin. According to a study done in 1997, 94% of its population is of white European descent, Spaniards, followed closely by Italians, including numbers of British, Germans, French, Swiss, Russians, Portuguese, Poles, Bulgarians, Hungarians, Ukrainians, Lithuanians, Estonians, Latvians, Dutch, Belgians, Croatians, Greeks, Scandinavians, Irish, and Armenians.

Uruguay is the only country in the Americas where Amerindians are now absent. The remaining 6% of the inhabitants are of either African or Asian descent.[8]




*Chile*

Chile is a relatively homogenous country and most of its population is of predominantly mestizo (60%) and of European origin (30%).[18][19][20] 

Mestizos in Chile have varying degrees of European and native American admixture, the product of the racial mixture between colonial Spanish immigrants and the native Amerindian tribes. 

Relative to its overall population, Chile never experienced any large scale wave of immigrants like Argentina and Uruguay.[23] 

But non-Spanish European immigrants arrived in Chile - mainly to the northern and southern extremities of the country - during the 19th and 20th centuries, including English, Germans, Irish, Italians, French, Croatians (and other former Yugoslavians).[25][23] 

Native Americans make up 7% of the population.[21] Asians like Japanese-Chileans, and Afro-Chileans, total percentage - under 1%.


----------



## gaucho (Apr 15, 2003)

Ive been to Argentina and 97% white is far from being true...but who cares anyway?


----------



## barcelona2007 (Mar 24, 2007)

DonQui said:


> En serio, no entiendo los complejos de inferioridad que tienen algunos, "mira que guay, mi pais tiene el mayor numero de blancos en latinoamerica"
> 
> :bash:
> 
> This is a pointless thread.


donqui aqui creo que no hubo ninguno de los paises mencionados aun...salvo marian algo y noestoy del todo seguro. Porque armas enredos donde no los encuentras... porque no va a decir que es un thrad de esas aracteristicas el otro similar aqui... no le veo nada de malo un pueblo no puede avanzar in identidad y si ella es distinta a lo de otros paises que se va a hacer... 

Espero que no hagas que un inofensivo thread se cierre solo por tus comentarios porque al publico neutral de aqui le importa poco y nada.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*so ridiculous thread!...close it!...latin america is LATIN AMERICA...not Europe hno: *

:lock: :lock: :lock: :lock: :lock:


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*The Lurker*



Occit said:


> *so ridiculous thread!...close it!...latin america is LATIN AMERICA...not Europe hno: *
> 
> :lock: :lock: :lock: :lock: :lock:


*You should lobby the administrator(s) to become a moderator. Given that authority, you may personally close any thread that annoys you... :lurker: *


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

clearly Argentina!


----------

